# Do Kennels accept Bitches on heat ?



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Our Labrador Molly has finally come on heat ( 1 month late). We are going away for Christmas and have booked Molly and Daisy into the Kennels

Do Kennels accept Bitches on heat ? I assume in a months time she'll be nearly over her heat ??


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Phone your kennel now to find out. 

The kennels I have used in the past have an isolation block of 3 kennels which is used for older residents and those who appreciate a more peaceful stay. 

They do take bitches on heat IF they have room in the isolation block. (It is for obvious reason not fair for an in heat female to be kept in a block of 20-30 dogs when in heat on neither the female or other dogs.)

Even if your kennel takes her ask where she will be staying - I personally wouldnt be happy with a kennel who ha sthe attitude that an in season female can just be accepted a snormal into a busy kennel block. 

I can imagine alot of kennels wont have the facilities to keep your dog seperate though so youl need to ring to check.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

When I kenneled my dogs they accepted bitches in heat as long as they weren't being kept with an entire male.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

All boarding establishments are required to have an isolation/sickness block which are usually 3/4 kennels, and as long as you explain to them I carnt see any problem.They must have had bitches that have come into season whilst in their care.

We had the same problem with our girls a few years ago but after talking to our vet and explaining he gave our girl an injection to delay the season.


----------

